# Atv, Dirtbike, or GoCart?????



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

it really depends i like atv the most cause you can use it for anything but also like dirtbikes for just riding and if the go cart is big enough such as a 250 or an odyssey they r cool but i cant stand them one wheel jobs they cant go places..lol


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

ATV? But with gas nearing $5 a gallon I'd MUCH rather just walk.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

$75.00 to fill all 3 of these! I just might be breaking out my Trek Mountain bike this season.............


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

ATV cause you can do more with them.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

matters what time of year i think and what your gonna be using it for but if youre just gonna be riding go with a dirt bike you can do the most tricks and stuff and get great gas milage and there super fun to ride i own a kawasaki 250 myself 75 mpg its awesome


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> ATV? But with gas nearing $5 a gallon I'd MUCH rather just walk.


i would just rather ride my horse ..lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bicycle!


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would have to go with Roller blades. Gas prices would cost more than any of those after a while. If I did I have to choose though I would go with an ATV. Those ATV offroad fury games just look soo fun


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> I would have to go with Roller blades. Gas prices would cost more than any of those after a while. If I did I have to choose though I would go with an ATV. Those ATV offroad fury games just look soo fun


but roller blades are alot of work and they hurt your ankles. i go with ATVs any day over the other 2


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

rage1 said:


> i would just rather ride my horse ..lol


I don't even need too. The only place I ever need to go this summer (work) is literally down the street.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> but roller blades are alot of work and they hurt your ankles. i go with ATVs any day over the other 2


Ya but they are really fun if your on a flat surface. Then again if all the roads where flat it would make it a lot easier.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> Ya but they are really fun if your on a flat surface. Then again if all the roads where flat it would make it a lot easier.


i am a big guy and i dont like doing stuff like that besides riding bike plus there isnt to many size 16 rollerblades either and no i am not lying i have size 16 feet


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I'm 5'10" with size 11.5 skates and they work great. How tall are you to have size 16 feet ><. I can't imagine size 16's being very common.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i am 6'2" and 275 i dont think i can rollerblade


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahh lol =P Well I guess in that case rollerblades aren't the way to go. Hmm tried a scooter?


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I have all three although my bf has taken over the dirtbike i bought it out of spite and told him it was mine..long story short he ended up with it in the end lol lol lol
I also have a dazon buggy and we have a honda fourtrax and a brand new 2007 honda foreman 500. although we broke the dazon..... lol i liked the dazon best..till it broke


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

therazor302 said:


> Ahh lol =P Well I guess in that case rollerblades aren't the way to go. Hmm tried a scooter?


not many of those can support my weight but yes i have


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

*Atv*

i love a fourwheeler. but not the utility, has to be a sport. just so much fun. had alot of FUN times on my old one. had a bad accident and almost wound up 6feet under but i still love the feel of a fourwheeler. sold mine to put mudder tires on my truck. hopin to get a new one real soon.


----------

